# Ursina Lardi - Die Frau von früher (2013) HDTV 720p [full frontal]



## zorg (28 Sep. 2016)

Ursina Lardi - Die Frau von früher (2013) HDTV 720p [full frontal]



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Format : MPEG-4 at 4 586 Kbps
Length : 46.4 MiB for 1mn 24s 960ms

Video #0 : AVC at 4 263 Kbps
Aspect : 1280 x 688 (1.860) at 25.000 fps

Audio #0 : AAC at 317 Kbps
Infos : 6 channels, 48.0 KHz
Language : en

19907UL.rar (46,44 MB) - uploaded.net
or
Download file 19907UL.rar
or
Keep2Share.cc - View File
or
https://www.oboom.com/UNN9R0VN/19907UL.rar

(pass: hef)​


----------



## MarcelP (29 Sep. 2016)

Super, vielen Dank für die schönen Fotos! :thumbup:


----------



## Voyeurfriend (29 Sep. 2016)

Danke für die hübsche Ursina!


----------



## murikan (3 Okt. 2016)

Sie ist sehr schon, Danke !


----------



## Punisher (15 Feb. 2021)

sehr gut
danke


----------

